# DIY wooden 40gal hex stand help.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I am not having much luck finding DIY on 40gal hex wooden stands. Most if not all are all for standard or long foot print tanks. 

Assuming 10lbs (gravel + h2o) x 40gal that means I'll have approx. 400lbs in gravel and water mainly. THe tank is like 60lbs so I would like a design (on the cheap please!) that can handle say 800lbs to give me some piece of mind.

IF you find any links please post them thanks.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

just make a 2x4 stand but instead of long sides and short ends, make it to the dimensions of you tank, just mitre all your angles properly, and it should work out great .... 

I believe each corner of a hex tank is 60 degrees, so cut each 2x4 at 30 degrees I think (someone correct me if I'm wrong, makes sense to me  at 1 am that is!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Why don't you overbuild a square 2x4 stand with crossbeams and 3/4" ply wood top?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Agree with gucci here. Four legs is easier to handle than six.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Old thread, but yes a hex stand is difficult to build. I did one an it nearly made me crazy. Ended up rebuilding it 4 times. If you have the pace I HIGHLY recommend building a square table and placing the hex tank in the centre.

Good luck, and if you are done post some pics!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

All I got is a free hand circular saw, bow saw, carpenter saw, yellow saw guide, hammer, 12v small li-ion drill.

I've not worked on it yet being winter and space inside to work on it. I'm sure if I had the proper shop power/tools and an experienced person guiding me I'd learn and be able to make the hex design. I'm leaning more to the square design as I'm pushing with what I have.


----------

